# computer problem



## elseesd73 (Jul 3, 2015)

Having a problem on my laptop. It over heats and shuts down. Can this be cleaned at home or do I need a professional? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Depends on the laptop. Try a vacuum and/or compressed air, if that doesn't work, take it in unless you want to chance taking it apart more deeply to get to stuff.


----------



## paulty_logic (Jan 15, 2014)

Can you tell if the fan is still running? As Harry mentioned you may want to go the compressed air route. I've also had pretty good luck with an air compressor and nozzle. There is probably a vent on the side that you can direct it through to blow a blockage/dust whatever out. Just be careful if you go the air compressor route that you don't put too much force through.

-Paul


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

What flavor of laptop is it? YouTube has alot of good vids of different brands and how to get one apart IF you need to go that deep. Screw locations and first out components, etc. Hopefully some CAREFUL outside maintenance may solve it


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Without exception, laptops overheat for one of two reasons: either a fan isn't turning or a heat sink is clogged with dust. With older laptops (laptops more than a few years old), 95% of the time it's just a dirty heatsink. That's good news, because you have a 95% probability of fixing the problem at no cost.

Now for the bad news. The processor cooling fan will almost certainly have to be removed to clean the heatsink. Trying to blow off the heatsink from the outside of the computer will only dislodge the dust blanket, but when the fan starts turning the dust will be blown right back onto the heatsink again. I haven't had any luck cleaning heatsinks from the outside of a laptop.

Some laptop fans are easy to remove for cleaning, while others can be a nightmare. It just depends on your particular model. I suggest that you look at youtube.com or google.com for disassembly instructions for your laptop model. Here is an example of what a heavy dust blanket on a heatsink might look like with a 5 year old laptop.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_Ipe3RBofQ[/ame]


----------



## elseesd73 (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone for ideas. I have an HP laptop, Win. 7, about 4 1/2 years old. The fan runs until it gets too warm and then screen goes black and I shut it down. Sounds like the heatsink, so guess I'll let someone else take apart and clean. Computer runs fine otherwise.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Try compressed air before paying someone to take it apart. I do it to almost every laptop that comes through here, and I've not yet seen one that has to be disassembled to clean dust out. Even thick mats of dust that are completely blocking the heatsink (as is probably your case) get broken up and blown out the air intake. Occasionally a chunk of dust will get caught by the intake grate, which you'll have to pull out with needlenose pliers.


----------



## MisterG (Jun 29, 2015)

elseesd73 said:


> Thanks everyone for ideas. I have an HP laptop, Win. 7, about 4 1/2 years old. The fan runs until it gets too warm and then screen goes black and I shut it down. Sounds like the heatsink, so guess I'll let someone else take apart and clean. Computer runs fine otherwise.


Older HP Laptops did not have great heat sync components in them. If you are losing video when it gets too hot, just cleaning the heat sync out may not do it. Hopefully it is just overheating and a clean out will get it.

Worst case scenario:
This is not to scare you, but the video chip could need to be floated to correct the issue. The problem is when the video chip gets too hot, it is warping and no longer making contact with the MB. It is not an extremely lengthy process to do but it will need to go to a professional, or someone that knows what they are doing inside a laptop, to make the repair.

Disclaimer:
This post is not intended to offend anyone or say you or they do not know what they are doing. Please don't take this the wrong way. This is just my opinion and without seeing the laptop or knowing the model it is a best guess.
(This is just in case anyone wants to hate on the new guys opinion)


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Nah. Relax. You won't get crucified for sharing knowledge.


----------

